# Will I get better performance from two computers or one spec-ed up one



## garyhiebner (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've got a Macbook Pro 2012 with a 2.5Ghz i5, 16GB RAM and 250GB Crucial SSD

I've also got an HP Probook 450G2 with a 2.4Ghz i5, with 16GB RAM, and 250GB Crucial SSD.

I'm wanting to set the two up together in a master/slave setup. You think I'll be ok with performance with these two units? Or would it be better just getting a spec-ed up Desktop with an i7 processor and 32GB RAM.

Tricky as I already have these units, and don't want to have to plurge out on more.

I wanna run some big sample libraries, like the EW stuff, and Kontakt sample libraries like CineMorphX and orchestral stuff like CineBrass.

So just wants some heads up on if it's worth jumping and getting VEPro, or to rather put this towards a high spec machine.


----------



## samphony (May 13, 2016)

In your case it depends on how much stuff you want to run in real time. People committing to audio very fast might be fine with a single machine the real timers (let's call them that) might prefer adding sample playback PCs or Macs via VEPRO.


----------



## JohnG (May 13, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> I wanna run some big sample libraries, like the EW stuff, and Kontakt sample libraries like CineMorphX and orchestral stuff like CineBrass.



If you want to run, in real time (not bouncing each track to audio), full orchestral mockups of "epic" cues using these kinds of libraries, plus guitars / synths / electronica instruments / loops / choir, then you will need at least one pretty monster PC. If so, I would recommend at least 64 GB of RAM plus a 3-4 GHz multi-processor. Maybe even more than one if you are ambitious to be able to do all that at once with dense writing.

If, by contrast, you want to write more electronica / pop / contemporary music and you just want a line or two (a single violin line, a single French Horn line, or similar) to supplement, then you might be able to get away with what you have, using one as a slave. 

You might still benefit from VE Pro.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (May 19, 2016)

I think you will be find ultilizibg both computers. I have 1 i5 pc with 16gb ram and 2 7200rpm hdds. Stil manage to run a full orchestra template


----------

